# Road Kill laws in Florida



## Brandon_SPC

What are the road kill laws in Florida? Like if you are riding behind someone and a deer jumps out in front of their car or yours and you pick the deer u and go home.


----------



## cody&ryand

I had a cop tell my buddy it was ok just call and report it this was also just after the season ended and he was the one that hit it just make sure there are no bullet holes in it


----------



## sureicanfish

I would imagine possession limits would still be applicable, though it would make no sense for them to be, if you picked up 5 deer let's say. I don't think any decent gw or leo would have an issue.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I was told by Mr Green Jeans to "leave it alone & where it lay".... and I said "yessir!"
I got reported once for sawing the horns off a nice 8pt that was killed in a neighboring field by depridation permit about 2 weeks before the opener. He ran onto my side of the fence and was laying dead in my road, Deer was rotten, but man I wanted that bone!
I had a pretty hard time convincing GW that I had not killed it and was lucky that I didn't have to explain it to the judge!


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> I was told by Mr Green Jeans to "leave it where it lay".... and I said "yessir!"


Whaaaat?? I'd say ok, you will not see me take this pefectly edible, delicious, self hunted dead deer. And then come back 10 minutes later and load that thing up.


----------



## panhandleslim

Just load it and go. Don't hang around and chat it up with everybody.


----------



## oldflathead

*Nine dead on the road today*

We were returning from my Brother's farm near Tupelo, MS today, down HWY 45 to Mobile, then I 65 home. I counted nine dead deer on the side of the road in that 300 mile stretch.
What a waste!

I did not see any that I would have claimed, but I already got my big fat doe. Not "Road Kill", though.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Response OED-SWRO-AL via Email 02/27/2007 11:18 AM
Thank you for contacting the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC). When it comes to a road kill deer, there is no specific statue or administrative code to address it. FWC has historically allowed the driver of the vehicle that strikes the deer to keep the carcass regardless of season or possession of a hunting license. Usually such incidents are documented by either the FWC, a county sheriff, or the Florida Highway Patrol who provide an accident report for the vehicle's insurance company.

Your question sounds like you are referring to a deer that has been struck and killed, but not by the vehicle YOU are driving. If you happen along a road kill carcass and would like to take the deer for the meat, that would also be legal. Provided that there is absolutely no question that the deer was indeed the victim of an automobile strike. The best course of action would be to contact the FWC wildlife hotline and explain the situation so that an incident could be created to document the case. This would ensure that if you were stopped by a law enforcement officer or reported by a member of the public for "possession of deer out of season" that you would be able to prove that you indeed had a road kill carcass.

The number you would need to call would be 1-800-404-FWCC (3922).

If you need further clarification, feel free to contact Lt. Del Teagan in our Lakeland Office at (863) 648-3200 Ext 1125.

Angela Lagan
Customer Service Specialist
Southwest Regional Office


Found this online


----------



## Try'n Hard

THANKS! I'm gonna have to speed up when im on those country roads!


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Try'n Hard said:


> THANKS! I'm gonna have to speed up when im on those country roads!


I had to dispatch two yearlings last night. One ran out in front of my friends truck then I had a lady flag me down in the back roads of cantonment and she was crying and asked if I could dispatch (using dispatch as a better term) that deer. So I went home with two deer. Weren't going to leave them on the side of the road.


----------



## sureicanfish

Heck no, I wouldn't leave them either, though I'm not sure how i'd "dispatch" them with no guns allowed on base. Maybe I should throw my shark bat in the tool box haha. They get hit pretty often near whiting.


----------



## Outside9

Brandon_SPC said:


> What are the road kill laws in Florida? Like if you are riding behind someone and a deer jumps out in front of their car or yours and you pick the deer u and go home.


Like fillet and release, except you have to watch for cars while you eat it.


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> Heck no, I wouldn't leave them either, though I'm not sure how i'd "dispatch" them with no guns allowed on base. Maybe I should throw my shark bat in the tool box haha. They get hit pretty often near whiting.


Why don't you revive the whiting archery club and get one of those big ones by the front gate

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> Why don't you revive the whiting archery club and get one of those big ones by the front gate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Too late, the MAN in the white truck has been out here the last few years eradicating the deer. Probly just a pile of bones in a hole somewhere now.


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> Too late, the MAN in the white truck has been out here the last few years eradicating the deer. Probly just a pile of bones in a hole somewhere now.


I was servicing the message sign at the gate a few years back and watched a 10 pt cross the road and walk right past me. Guards at the entrance said he was a regular

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason

Road kill is just an expensive tenderizer!!!


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> I was servicing the message sign at the gate a few years back and watched a 10 pt cross the road and walk right past me. Guards at the entrance said he was a regular
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


He may be residing on some of the private land around too. Word we hear is usda guy baits and waits at night and piles them up. I haven't seen a deer on base in 2 years, used to see them pretty regularly, shame.


----------



## bowdiddly

oldflathead said:


> We were returning from my Brother's farm near Tupelo, MS today, down HWY 45 to Mobile, then I 65 home. I counted nine dead deer on the side of the road in that 300 mile stretch.
> What a waste!
> 
> I did not see any that I would have claimed, but I already got my big fat doe. Not "Road Kill", though.


It is a shame. 
I counted 15 dead deer along side I85 & I85 between Columbus and Atlanta last month. One was a big buck that was hit on an exit ramp. The rut is going pretty heavy up there in Nov. so I assume most were hit due to running and chasing near the highway.


----------

